# The ultimate tamper



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or not ..........

you decide..........

http://eazytamp.com.au/eazytamp-triple-infusion-tamper-head

ps it's a rubbish idea......

Or is it


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

?

im not the brightest but i cant see why one would intentionally create a non smooth surface - uneven extractions guaranteed, no?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think it's something to do with Australia being upside down and the toilet water flushing anti clockwise ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Greater surface area exposed to water. I can see the theory. Bit like a Reg B ripple base


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Greater surface area exposed to water. I can see the theory. Bit like a Reg B ripple base


Buy one

Buy one........


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It doesnt have an EKxx product code. Its thus out of scope for the 2014 coffee-kit budget


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It doesnt have an EKxx product code. Its thus out of scope for the 2014 coffee-kit budget


I found you a jam funnel though ..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Perfect for la spaZ


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I can understand the higher surface area thing but surely you just get areas of the puck that are more and less compressed and thus the water does't flow through evenly.

Interesting idea, would be interested to see what the reality is.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I found you a jam funnel though ..


Is that what we're using tomorrow Boots - some form of micro-dosing technique you've been keeping up your sleeve?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol I just have the biggest PF in the world !!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol I just have the biggest PF in the world !!!!!!


Now I understand why you want me to bring round the largest grinder.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, I have a theory (and I stress it is only a theory) that with a machine with pre-infusion, *if the grind and distribution is good*, *tamping is* (almost) *an irrelevance. * *Tamping is only a significant factor when attempting to overcome uneven grind/uneven distribution.*

Why do I suggest this?

Firstly, to make sense of that CoffeeGeek (I think it was on the CoffeeGeek site) experiment where they found extreme or minimal tamping force made hardly any difference to the extraction - which does not fit with most home barista's experience.

Secondly, the actual force of the water on the puck is far greater than any tamping force and pre-infusion swells the grinds up anyway.

Please discuss! I'm fully prepared to be proved totally wrong.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There was some stuff on HB were someone like tamped 100lhs etc with minimal difference

As,long as level I find it's the least important variable behind grind , distribution and dose size

Some people struggle to understand how distribution effects shot and taste time so tamp more less in an effort to change what they see or taste ....

When actually it's more to do with channeling or dead spots etc


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> OK, I have a theory (and I stress it is only a theory) that with a machine with pre-infusion, *if the grind and distribution is good*, *tamping is* (almost) *an irrelevance. * *Tamping is only a significant factor when attempting to overcome uneven grind/uneven distribution.*
> 
> Why do I suggest this?
> 
> ...


I reckon that you are right Roland... Traditionally the tamper was something that was bolted to the front of the grinder, and tamping was about getting a flattish surface, with no crud around the edge of the PF...

I know that my coffee has improved muchly since I bought the IMS basket... I am still tamping the same, but I rarely get a channel or a spritz... The old VST design was very temperamental in my clumsy hands, so I think that it is tha basket design that is more relevant in getting a good pour.

I have also seen (and done it myself) espresso made without any tamp, just a smoothing finger... ooh er missus!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting thread. I did start with a spring-loaded "training tamper" which I moved on a month or so back to someone on here so they are still popular.

I have experimented with the Orphan Espresso Slapshot tamp method - I didn't buy one of their gadgets but just a two quid hockey puck to experiment with. I didn't find that the tamp was too light using that method or the flow too fast.

As time has gone on I tend to tamp less firmly being more concerned about distribution.

I am using a Torr Goldfinger Convex but I when I sold all my other tampers, I did keep my Reg Barber C-Ripple one!

I really think that grind and distribution are the most important elements in a decent shot.

David


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, so raising the stakes a little - are exotic tampers what exotic cables are to the hi-fi world?

To connect back to an earlier thread - Is Reg Barber the Russ Andrews of the coffee world?

(Not quite fair as RB tampers are fine objects justfied as costume jewellery anyway)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no but torr are!!!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Now THAT is a very interesting point that you make Rolo!

I was at one of the HB weekly get-togethers and nearly had fisticuffs with one of the regulars (who quit IT and bought a coffee shop in Raleigh, NC). The argument started with HDMI cables where he swore that blacks were blacker on his $250 gold cable and I said it was rubbish it is just ones and zeroes. Then we disagreed about gold speaker leads.

After that, we got on to VST baskets and whether anyone would tell the difference in blind tastings finally we got on to tampers.

In my view, I think that we are all pursuing the zeitgeist but that it is harmless and makes us happy!

Could we really tell in a totally blind comparison test? VST or stock? Torr or cheap? Something to plan to do at the next get-together!

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i still think that tamping is important, as if you do not load, distribute and tamp correctly with a vst the shot will be pants, however, the standard of the grinder makes a huge difference, as recent devlopments and tests on the EK43 have shown.

Tampers do a job, some do a marginally batter job than others but some are a thing of beauty.

tamping is just a variable, perhaps not as important as others but a variable none the less.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

DavidBondy said:


> I was at one of the HB weekly get-togethers and nearly had fisticuffs with one of the regulars (who quit IT and bought a coffee shop in Raleigh, NC). The argument started with HDMI cables where he swore that blacks were blacker on his $250 gold cable and I said it was rubbish it is just ones and zeroes.


 Anyone who thinks a different HDMI cable can give you blacker blacks has NO IDEA HOW DIGITAL VIDEO WORKS.

It makes no more sense than thinking changing your printer cable will give you better blacks on your printer.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dave, I totally agree with you but an experienced barista will tamp more expertly with a cheap tamper and a beginner will not tamp better just because he is using a Torr. That's sort of the point I was making.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I do think that tampers make a significant difference with grinders that produce less consistent grind quality, thus the tamper is then compensating for a different variable.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Tampers do a job, some do a marginally batter job than others but some are a thing of beauty.


So is that why no one is lusting after one of these ?

http://www.versalab.com/server/coffee/pressnew.html

http://www.versalab.com/server/coffee/coffeeshop.html


----------

